# Audi Quattro 1981 - 1987, what Rallye pics are these .... and one Video



## quattros1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi all 
we work on the History from Rallye Quattro and we have some Pics 
we can´t dedicate , mabye someone of you can help us. 
http://www.iceracing.de/rally/
here a Onboard Video from rallye Portugal 1981, Michel Mouton.
http://rapidshare.com/files/69...1.avi
Thanks in Advance Franz


_Modified by quattros1 at 1:59 PM 11/14/2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Quattro 1981 - 1987, what Rallye pics are these .... and one Video (quattros1)*

Many of those pictures look familuar.
I'll get back to you.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Quattro 1981 - 1987, what Rallye pics are these .... and one Video (Sepp)*

The driver of this car is John Buffum, not sure on the location.
Maybe Washington state?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Quattro 1981 - 1987, what Rallye pics are these .... and one Video (Sepp)*

This car was restored/built by Shokan, a parts supplier here in the U.S.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Quattro 1981 - 1987, what Rallye pics are these .... and one Video (Sepp)*

Appears to be from the 1982 Scottish Rally.
Hannu Mikkola, and Arne Hertz
(judging from the damage to the front bumper surround)


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi Quattro 1981 - 1987, what Rallye pics are these .... and one Video (Sepp)*

All the USA pics are quite easy.
If the car has bullet mirrors on it. Its Buffum.
BF Goodrich and its Buffum
If the car has VAG mirrors its Bruno.
Michelin is Bruno.
Now Bruno in some cases lent his cars to other Drivers and in a few of those photos it might not be Bruno driving, 
USA 2, 4, 5 are Bruno
USA 7 is the ex-Bruno car owned by SHokan now.
All other USA pics are Buffum.


----------



## quattros1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Audi Quattro 1981 - 1987, what Rallye pics are these .... and one Video (Fusilier)*

hi all 
Thanks for this fast answers. 
Was a big help for me. 
kindly regards 
franz


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Quattro 1981 - 1987, what Rallye pics are these .... and one Video (quattros1)*

You're welcome.
Check back later, I'll have more answers for you.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Quattro 1981 - 1987, what Rallye pics are these .... and one Video (Sepp)*

I dont know how much this link helps, but here is an overview of the 20 S1s and where they are today.
http://audis1.no.sapo.pt/20carsonly.htm


----------

